
Waffle.io is free for all GitHub.com repos (private repos too) - homeyer
http://blog.waffle.io/waffle-io-is-now-free-for-public-and-private-repositories-unlimited-repositories-unlimited-collaborators/
======
homeyer
Andrew from Waffle.io here -

We're all about making it easier for dev teams to track their work, but
keeping them close to their code. Waffle's core features - board view of your
issues & PRs, multi repo support, metrics - are now free for all users on
GitHub.

In the future we'll have paid add-ons to solve pain points for larger teams.
But, for today, we believe making Waffle's core feature set free is the right
path to helping more people on GitHub.com.

